# Lollypop and Good Dog



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

for some reason i can not upload...so for now.....


these were taken last week...a bit taller now


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2012)

You might need to resize your pics....Most computers come with paint and that works for resizing. Or you can download Picasa for free.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

now i will try and resize the pics...


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

re-size it was....should it say...file exceeds whatever????
anyway i got it and thanks hampster....you win 50 centablos......


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> now i will try and resize the pics...



THERE we go!!!! 


> should it say...file exceeds whateve


 that would have been my thought, yes.. :confused2:


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

the 2 juicy fruits....i have 2 in a 5gal


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice looking ladies ya got there gj...


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking good Joe!


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 29, 2012)

ok due to my screw up trying to upload...none of these are lollypop...my bad...or good dog....1st is bulletproof and second pic is the juicy fruit

i will straighten it up later


----------



## Locked (Apr 29, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> ok due to my screw up trying to upload...none of these are lollypop...my bad...or good dog....1st is bulletproof and second pic is the juicy fruit
> 
> i will straighten it up later




It's all good...still some pretty ladies.


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 30, 2012)

Looking good Joe.  I'd like to see the Lollypop when you can get to it.  I have some of LSC's gear.  Just can't grow right now.  Anyways, I'll check you later.  Stay safe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm starting some of LSC's gear now (Gravedigger and Bourbon St.)--just baby seedlings that have barely poked their head's above soil.  When they get to where they are interesting, I will post some pics.


----------



## greenjoe (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks powerplanter....

>>>>>goddess....let me know when


----------



## greenjoe (May 1, 2012)

i put 3 into 12/12.....i will top next week


----------



## greenjoe (May 3, 2012)

just pics


i must say for 2 days that lollypop grew some....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> i put 3 into 12/12.....i will top next week



Is this one of the plants you put into 12/12?


----------



## greenjoe (May 3, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Is this one of the plants you put into 12/12?


yes it is


----------



## greenjoe (May 3, 2012)

another one....it is on the right in perlite, the other one is a bulletproof kush that went in 12/12..... 12 days ago
just looking at the small one  and it kinda looks like a strawberry plant....well a bit anyway i think


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

How old are they?  Just curious why you put them in so small, rather than letting them get sexually mature?


----------



## greenjoe (May 4, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How old are they?  Just curious why you put them in so small, rather than letting them get sexually mature?



i am a 12/12 kinda guy....also i was told they stretch pretty good...sooooo....i will see..hopping they finish around 2 1/2--3 feet 

also i had room so i said why not as i have had some pretty good success running 12/12....i also have 10 vegging now for 2 weeks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

Actually, putting them into 12/12 light before they are mature encourages more stretch, rather than the other way around.  I ran 12/12 from seed for a while, but didn't find it an efficient way to grow.  Even though they have virtually no veg time, I ended up with way, way less bud than when I veg for 6 weeks or so.  Four or more times as much bud for only 6 weeks of vegging seemed like a good trade-off to me.


----------



## greenjoe (May 4, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, putting them into 12/12 light before they are mature encourages more stretch, rather than the other way around.  I ran 12/12 from seed for a while, but didn't find it an efficient way to grow.  Even though they have virtually no veg time, I ended up with way, way less bud than when I veg for 6 weeks or so.  Four or more times as much bud for only 6 weeks of vegging seemed like a good trade-off to me.


it does.....
but ...some other factors were coming into play...kinda had to do it....and we will see what it produces....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2012)

We'll then, we will just watch em grow.  :icon_smile: 

You might want to do a little supercropping if they are a stretchy strain.  My Beyond the Brain has been that way.  Although they are _supposed to be_ shorter more compact plants, only 1 of mine was that way.  All the others grew more like Sativas.


----------



## greenjoe (May 5, 2012)

and the ..Good Dog....she is a slow one....i also had a minor ph with her..but looks better now..

and thanks goddess


----------



## greenjoe (May 8, 2012)

3 days later...and bring dropped once...good dog


----------



## greenjoe (May 8, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, putting them into 12/12 light before they are mature encourages more stretch, rather than the other way around.  I ran 12/12 from seed for a while, but didn't find it an efficient way to grow.  Even though they have virtually no veg time, I ended up with way, way less bud than when I veg for 6 weeks or so.  Four or more times as much bud for only 6 weeks of vegging seemed like a good trade-off to me.



last november i grew a g13 haze from 12/12....just about 110 dry grams
i assume you are using a 1000w or more?...
IMO...just saying...no negativity here


----------



## greenjoe (May 9, 2012)

just passing time pics....
1st...good dog...she is the 1 in white cup.....


----------



## greenjoe (May 9, 2012)

lollypop must finish my other room completely very soon or i will have monsters in 4 1/2 weeks
could i top these now just to control the height?...even though they wont be going into flower room till another 4-5 weeks

my timing was a bit off on this one...

these are still in veg state...i want to flip them next or this weekend....
also i have just 2 pheno's now....this one dark leafs (only have 1),,,and the rest all have lighter color leafs and not as bushy


----------



## greenjoe (May 10, 2012)

group shot....


----------



## greenjoe (May 14, 2012)

ok..today is start of 12/12


----------



## greenjoe (May 15, 2012)

well....these lollypops sure do have a pretty strong smell....for such a young age....reeks of fresh pot....and of course my veg room has no exhaust...so the whole place freakin reeks...and another 2 weeks to go..yikers
I miss calculated on the timing....another lesson learned!!!


----------



## powerplanter (May 15, 2012)

uh oh...


----------



## greenjoe (May 22, 2012)

man these have to go in to flower room soon...just a cople of pics....ugggg...with lights on

1st.....Good dog

2nd....lollypop


----------



## greenjoe (May 22, 2012)

also i was just vegging with some floro's and 2 cfl bilbs.....kinda lanky , but i believe when they hit the 1000w, BANG.....
these have all been topped and entering 2nd week 12/12


----------



## powerplanter (May 22, 2012)

Some fine looking weeds you got there greenjoe.


----------



## greenjoe (May 23, 2012)

well the lollypop is reminding me of a malawi gold i once grew....i topped all the tops...and in a week or two..i might have to top again

The Good Dog....is just now starting to adapt after being put into her final resting place


----------



## greenjoe (May 25, 2012)

6 confimed males...............4 confirmed females.


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> lollypop must finish my other room completely very soon or i will have monsters in 4 1/2 weeks
> could i top these now just to control the height?...even though they wont be going into flower room till another 4-5 weeks
> 
> my timing was a bit off on this one...
> ...


 
:holysheep: That is one of the healthiest plants, and ROBUST like ...whoa! Very beautiful. I won't offer any advice as I am in the "experimental-stage" at this juncture.

:icon_smile: Green MoJo tho...


----------



## greenjoe (May 26, 2012)

wow.bummer man..i am getting nothing but males......10-4


----------



## greenjoe (May 29, 2012)

11-4 for the boys


----------



## powerplanter (May 29, 2012)

That sucks.


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 17, 2012)

sorry for the lag..lots of **** going on here


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

pic time..........these are lollypops


----------



## old52hippie (Jun 19, 2012)

:icon_smile:  I can imagine the aroma when you open the room. Nice job. Peace, Sharon . :icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

they do smell nice.and ultra sticky.....2 weeks to go


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 21, 2012)

good dog


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 22, 2012)

for the lollypop...2 phenos....dark green bushy....lighter green taller and lanky with buds that are almost round

the darker ones have very round buds..like golf balls.......darker ones not as smelly but just as sticky


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 22, 2012)

the good dog is a 10 weeker.....she is just staring to get tighter buds....now she is a very very dark color..have to say one ofthe darkest i have grown


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 24, 2012)

i also have one of those buds that grow on the fan leafs.....on my lollypop


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 24, 2012)

I read on the forum and in a book I have that if you give your plants more N and less K or P in the soil that it will help the ratio of females.


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 24, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> I read on the forum and in a book I have that if you give your plants more N and less K or P in the soil that it will help the ratio of females.



this was the first time i had so many males.....could have been i stressed them out a bit...i don't know...but i do know they were getting N....i really miscalculated the transfer period.....from veg room to flower.....


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 26, 2012)

1st  down.this one has really really hard golf ball nugs.....some ping pong size

this ones has a smell that i still cant figure out...i will take a survey


----------



## Roddy (Jun 26, 2012)

NICE!!! :ciao: GJ


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Jun 26, 2012)

they look awesome, great stuff


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW! Those are simply gorgeous! I luv how you trim... what's ur particular technique?


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 26, 2012)

i only had 1 like her...it just about grew like that ....i think it took 1 min to trim everything...i have never grew anything like this......i hope she smokes good....it also has a very particular smell...no where sweet or fruity...i will see tmr morning..maybe it changed...i am not complaining


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 27, 2012)

some more bud....lollypop


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 27, 2012)

Good Dog


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 27, 2012)

Schweeet lookin nugs brudda.. my best friend growing up was called greeneye joe... lol is that you???? :rofl: nah nah jus joking.. that lolypop looks stinky ... greenest of mojo to you.. 

Aloha
Squidy :ciao:


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 28, 2012)

Bud rot on the lollypop...with just 10 days to go....$%*^%$%^^


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

:angrywife: blast it! Bud mold sucks the big connish...! Sorry bout the loss...

I dunno if it's possible but maybe some hash oil, but I dunno about mold and alcohol and health impacts....now that I think about it, probably not...._*sighs*_

Point of concern being if the mold stays present *OR* is it just like any other organic matter and stays in the vegetable matter, not contaminating the hash oil...:confused2:


----------



## greenjoe (Jun 29, 2012)

i heard that you should freeze it..as freezing kills mold
but i don't know


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 2, 2012)

Well Sharon and Colin hit the description of the ....lollypop just about right on the head....nice taste...Very nice...

i had 1 that was ready in 50 days.......mind you .because of my PH problem....she wasn't very tall,but what a taste...


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 2, 2012)

1st.GOOD DOG...2nd 3rd..lollypop


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 2, 2012)

what a beautiful plant, can't wait to hear bout how she tastes and potency/effect duration.

good job greenjoe :aok:

eace:,

7ge


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks 7greeneyes.....i know the lollypop tastes good.......but that good dog ....mmm she looks interesting

sorry i just cleaned my lens....fog spot

oh and on the bud rot....i have to say i also had it on my black shark......long story short...humidity for a week was at 90-100%.....so i lost 3 buds so far in total....SO FAR not to bad...also RH is back down


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 3, 2012)

good dog


----------



## PartyBro420 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hefty nuggets there joe! Good work and green mojo !


----------



## Rumblefish (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice work,did you ever pin point the taste on the Lolipop ?,and sorry but what is the Good dog ?,it looks way chunky.


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 4, 2012)

this is the make up of good dog

Queso Negro x Pakistani]
Bred by World Renown Breeder Jim Ortega, aka Dogless

still drying o nug on the ballast


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 5, 2012)

The lollypop...what a fantastic aroma...way to go leprechaun....
harverst pics very soon..very


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

hubba hubba :hubba: beautiful purps there, greenjoe :aok:


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 5, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> hubba hubba :hubba: beautiful purps there, greenjoe :aok:




Thanks...i can not wait for it to dry properly...buzz is right up there....taste like straw though....quick dry  will do that


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 6, 2012)

chop chop time....i do like her colors..very nice


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 6, 2012)

i had to chop off the top part as bud rot was starting...after my flood my place was 100%RH for over a week


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 9, 2012)

so they are all down......i have 3 pheno's......i have not tried the other 2 , but the perfectly round buds plant is very tasty and very nice effect...also finished about 2 weeks ago also...50 ish days.....A do over for sure...


----------



## happydaze (Jul 9, 2012)

Great pics greenjoe!


----------



## SpankMe (Jul 9, 2012)

NICE buds!! R all the lollypop & GD down now GJ?  those sexy colours look nomnomnom! do let us know how she tastes after a good dry & gets a bitta cure on ... cheers

 :48:


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks last 2 guys....re-doing the good dog now...only have 3 lollypop seeds left...i probably will do those in th fall.which is just around the corner...Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!

^^^^^at spankme....now there is a name i don't see often...lol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2012)

I have some Bourbon St (Lollipop x Burmese) in flower now.  Nice to know that you are so happy with the Lollipop.  

Great looking buds on both plants!


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 10, 2012)

you have some lollypop in you pocket or where ever....people who smoke will know you have something ....

got 2 gravediggers going now also


----------



## greenjoe (Jul 10, 2012)

almost the size of a bic......3.5 gr's...very tight...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking bud!


----------



## SpankMe (Jul 11, 2012)

greenjoe said:
			
		

> thanks last 2 guys....re-doing the good dog now...only have 3 lollypop seeds left...i probably will do those in th fall.which is just around the corner...Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!
> 
> ^^^^^at spankme....now there is a name i don't see often...lol


 
Maybe u just not lookin in the right places greenjoe .. . lols 

tight? .. yes sir she is .. but is that the lollypop .. the purpy bud be the gooddog ... yes .... whichever .. they both have lovely lady bits ...


----------

